# Alternate Chewing Tobacco in TEOTWAWKI



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have chewed 1-2 cans of tobacco each day for 27 years. I quit 2 weeks ago cold turkey with the help of a herbal wintergreen chew out on the market. Main ingredients are molasses, corn silk and kudzu root, along with cayenne powder for the burn. Something to remember in TEOTWAWKI.

Tastes just like what I've been doing for 27 years except for the nicotine. I had only 2 cases where I went crazy acting from the nicotine withdrawal and it was only for 1 minute each time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Good on you for quitting. I've been a Copenhagen man for about 25 years. I figured if SHTF I'd be forced to stop. What's the name of the product? I'd like to check it out. Do they make it without wintergreen?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

They do, straight cut and I've tried it as well and it tastes very good. Smokey Mountain is the name of it.. you can get it at wally w or at some select tobacco huts. Around $2.50 per can. I've tried the pouches, but not as good as the long cut version.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried smokeless tobacco and I couldn't keep it where it was supposed to be. I had tobacco everywhere and made a mess of it. When I found tobacco flakes in my shorts that's when I decided to call it quits. So I never really had the smokeless habit. Congrats on going cold turkey.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Nasty habit glad you gave it up. Congrats!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I know a guy who was able to quit by substituting ground coffee. I need to quit and keep thinking about trying coffee but never get around to it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> I know a guy who was able to quit by substituting ground coffee. I need to quit and keep thinking about trying coffee but never get around to it.


Doesn't work. The grounds are too dry and don't hold together.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Chewing tobacco is like eating a swamp!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

survival said:


> I have chewed 1-2 cans of tobacco each day for 27 years. I quit 2 weeks ago cold turkey with the help of a herbal wintergreen chew out on the market. Main ingredients are molasses, corn silk and kudzu root, along with cayenne powder for the burn. Something to remember in TEOTWAWKI.
> 
> Tastes just like what I've been doing for 27 years except for the nicotine. I had only 2 cases where I went crazy acting from the nicotine withdrawal and it was only for 1 minute each time.


Best of luck with your quiting. When I quit, I forgot that the stuff was addictive and thought I could stay a casual user. Eventually, I realized that quit means quit and didn't look back. It has been 15 years already.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tango said:


> Chewing tobacco is like eating a swamp!


That's what all the girls say.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Up in the Panhandle they claim the cowboys are never circumcised cause that give a safe place to keep the Skoal while they are having lunch.


----------

